# Did you watch ?



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

THE BRITS 2008 ​
​


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

yes i did to my disapointment  wasnt impressed with Sharon ozbourne would much prefered Ozzy to have done all the hosting

did you wathc it Diz ?

xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

No, too busy on FF 

So I'm wanting all the gossip here please!

I know Leona was Nominated 4 times and went home empty handed, and that take that won one, 
and ooh Amy performed <say no More > 
And Sharron had the bleep machine working overtime when Vic was on stage 

What else did I miss ?
~Dizzi~


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

erm the bleep machine never worked hunny 

i thought Amy done her best + it took alot of courage for her to get up + do what she did

erm that mark ronson won + for all i like his music he is a producer not an artist as such 

artic monkeys were tits 

i nearly threw my cup at the TV as i knew i just knew paul mcartney was gonna sing hey jude  they actually said they had a very special lady to present his award + for a split secong i thought they had got heather to do it  yeah she would have planted him with it 

alan carr was drunk as a skunk, infact i think the only sober ones were amy whinehouse + ozzy 

xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

The Bleep machine worked on the Radio 

~Dizzi~


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

i think it worked once then could here her foul mouth after that  

i thought it was a bit of a farce, poor ozzy couldnt get a word in + i tell you i also thought ozzy had been giving amy dancing lessons too, there moves were very similar 

xxx


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Amy was absolutely hilarious...albeit(?) unintentionally. I reckon the organisers took a huge chance on her, but she did ok.


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

She just about pulled it together in the end I think  

Apart from that I thought it was dull and Sharon was a pain!


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

i like Amy Whinehouse + like i said she could have walked away from that show but she had the courage to do it so good on her, it could have been alot worse

sharon got a good slating + i am glad, i didnt like the way she carried on

xxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I didn't either. 

I was really glad Amy managed it too. I worried at the beginning but she was great even so.


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

I didn't watch it as I HATE SHARON!!! Has anyone read her autobiography? She is a really dirty person!!!! 

My opinion not that of FF (Just until someone updates this)


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

tina wont bother reading it then 

no it isnt something i would want to read, gone off her after the last lots of x factor

xxx


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Cleg, the only reason why I read it was because my sister bought it and said for me to read it. She actually wrote in the book that while her and Ozzy we staying in a hotel, she pulled down her pants and crapped in someones shoes that were left out a door to be cleaned     (not the only time she crapped on something in her book either!!)


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

eeeuuuuggghhhh not a nice thought, suppose she thinks thats clever like her attitude at the brits but hey ho it will all come back + bite her on the 

xxx


----------

